# Building a shed



## The1stTruth (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to build a build a shed in my backyard, not difficult from what I understand, however I have a question about how to do it.

I'm planning on trying to make the shed as comfortable as possible. For example, flooring/carpet, cut out like 2-3 holes and put in window fans, I plan on setting up a stereo or maybe just some speakers to hook up to my ipod, throw maybe a beanbag or two in there, and setup a light which may just be a lamp. I plan on using this shed as an area dedicated to prayer and worship.

My questions are:
1.) Would it be more cost effective to buy all the materials and do it from scratch myself, or to buy a shed kit at Home Depot and put the floor in and all the other stuff from scratch?

2.) Would it be safe to run a surge strip power line in the lines/cracks of the cement in my backyard? I have a pool, and a dog out back. I live in CA so it does not rain all that much, but it does from time to time. Currently the pool is drained but will be fixed in the future, and the dog is old and will probably not be around much longer. There is currently a puppy in the house which will be out back once the older one bites the bullet. (Only inside because the outside dog would kill the pup) If there is a more safe idea to run power from a shed to the house, about 25-30 feet, I'd appreciate any input.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bury an under ground feed and pour gravel over the wire. Puppies like to dig, play tug of war and chew on junk.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

First thing I would is to make sure of your areas building codes. Maybe deed restrictions in place on your property. Check the electrical code and see how far down the electrical svc has to be.

I would be looking at a kit, unless your are a carpenter.

BG


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is a link to something that may interest you. I deal with this company all the time and their products and service is top notch.
Good luck!

Easy Shed Kit - Lee Valley Tools


----------

